# Base64 Kodierung



## meladamo (5. Jan 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem: ich programmiere gerade einen Java Client, der mit einem Proxy Server kommunizieren soll, der in C++ geschrieben ist. Die Datenkommunikation zwischen dem Client und dem Proxy-Server findet mit Base64-kodierten Daten statt. Wenn ich aus dem Inputstream die Daten auslese und durch meinen Base64 Dekodierer jage, so kommt nur Müll raus. Aber meine Base64 Dekodierer und Encodierer funktionieren richtig, da ich sie unter Java getestet habe. Gibt es vielleicht etwas, was mit den beiden Programmiersprachen zu tun hat?


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Jan 2005)

vergleich mal deinen Dekoder mit den von jakarta.commons, was meinst du eigentlich mit "unter Java getestet"?


----------



## meladamo (5. Jan 2005)

Damit meine ich, dass ich einen Text mit meinem Encoder zunächst codiert habe und dann mit meinem Decoder dekodiert habe.


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Jan 2005)

das heisst ja nicht unbedingt, dass er richtig arbeitet


----------

